# Healthy walks in Chelmsford this June



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2015)

Chelmsford City Council is inviting residents to join them on a walk along picturesque routes through parks and along the rivers of central Chelmsford on Thursday 18 June. Entry is £3 per person (under 18s free), with all proceeds going to Macmillan Cancer Support and Diabetes UK.

Participants can choose from a 5km or 10km walk. Keeping in theme with the regular Heart and Sole health walks the group will be going at a steady pace. The walk will have a number of leaders to make sure nobody gets lost and a back marker so you don't need to worry about keeping up.

Walkers are asked to meet at 6.30pm in the Lord Ashcroft Building of Anglia Ruskin University, to leave promptly at 7pm. Much-needed refreshments will be served back at the University for all walkers between 8-9.30pm.

http://www.essexchronicle.co.uk/Walk-sunset-June/story-26612339-detail/story.html


----------

